
Facebook world: What's missing from this picture? - thmzlt
http://business.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/23/facebook-world-whats-missing-from-this-picture/
======
bergie
More interesting is that Russia is also missing. They don't have a Great
Firewall blocking them, but instead a local competitor that people use,
VKontakte. Originally that was a clone of FB circa 2007, but I guess since
then they've added functionality of their own.

